# Router quits, always needs reset???



## garylai

New to the forum, any help is appreciated. 

I have a Netgear WGR614v6 wireless router.

There are 6 computers (notebooks) using the wireless side, and 2 desktops wired directly to the router.

Not all of the computers are on at the same time, maybe 3 at any given time.

The problem is this: For some time now the router will stop giving a connection.  This is to the wireless notebooks and the desktops wired directly.  For no aparent reason none of the computers will be able to connect.  The signal strength on the notebooks shows excellent, but no connection.  

We then have to reset the router, or power it down, and wait about 10 seconds, and then we have normal connection again.  This is a newer router...we replaced a LinkSys that we had because it was doing the same thing.  Now it seems that it isn't a problem with the router???

Any Ideas???  I can provide any more info if this isn't enough.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## phantomofrussia

i am not exactly sure but it could be that the router is not able to handle the 3 or more computers at a time. try using only two computers or just one and see if you are having any problems.


----------



## garylai

phantomofrussia said:


> i am not exactly sure but it could be that the router is not able to handle the 3 or more computers at a time. try using only two computers or just one and see if you are having any problems.



I thought that too, but it will do it with only 1 computer.  There are times when I leave the house with my computer, and no one else is home except for my wife and she will call me to tell me the connection is down again.  She will then reset the router and then her computer works like magic again.


----------



## phantomofrussia

could it be that your modem is old and needs to be replaced.


----------



## garylai

phantomofrussia said:


> could it be that your modem is old and needs to be replaced.



I don't know...it is doing the same thing that the old one did.  I am going to upgrade it with a new one, but if it does the same thing, I'll be back where I started.  

Is it possible that syncronizing different computers with the server will cause any issues???


----------



## phantomofrussia

i dont think it should. but as you can see i am guessing. hopefully somebody more knowledgable will come by and help out.


----------



## DeskAssist

garylai said:


> New to the forum, any help is appreciated.
> 
> I have a Netgear WGR614v6 wireless router.
> 
> There are 6 computers (notebooks) using the wireless side, and 2 desktops wired directly to the router.
> 
> Not all of the computers are on at the same time, maybe 3 at any given time.
> 
> The problem is this: For some time now the router will stop giving a connection.  This is to the wireless notebooks and the desktops wired directly.  For no aparent reason none of the computers will be able to connect.  The signal strength on the notebooks shows excellent, but no connection.
> 
> We then have to reset the router, or power it down, and wait about 10 seconds, and then we have normal connection again.  This is a newer router...we replaced a LinkSys that we had because it was doing the same thing.  Now it seems that it isn't a problem with the router???
> 
> Any Ideas???  I can provide any more info if this isn't enough.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I've experienced similar problems before. The line that the router is connected to will have an ADSL filter attached? 
Is this the master socket or an extension from another line? 

You may need to add another ADSL filter onto the main line if that is the case of course? 

It's strange why it would happen with two completly different routers is the line of good quality? Steve


----------



## garylai

DeskAssist said:


> I've experienced similar problems before. The line that the router is connected to will have an ADSL filter attached?
> Is this the master socket or an extension from another line?
> 
> You may need to add another ADSL filter onto the main line if that is the case of course?
> 
> It's strange why it would happen with two completly different routers is the line of good quality? Steve



ADSL....a little over my head, not sure what that is.

As for the connection; Comcast cable modem to wireless Router, Router to D-Link 8-port switch, switch to desktop.  The rest of the computers are wirelessly connected.


----------



## lawson_jl

I would say replace the router.  It's obviously what causing the issue.  My first piece of advice would be to reset the router back to factory settings if you haven't already.


----------

